# Prolonged IBS attack



## seallan (Feb 13, 2002)

I have been an IBS sufferer for several years, I have controlled my symptoms relatively successfully using OTC such as Fybogel and natural remedies such as peppermint oil. I recently had what I would call a severe attack- my first- and I am still suffering with both upper and lower abdominal pain making it difficult for me to walk about and causing pain when I move. All the usual tricks don't seem to be working- can you suggest a natural or OTC remedy that will releieve my discomfort or is it a case of taking it easy and time will improve things?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Sorry to hear you've had such a severe attack. The Fibrogel and peppermint oil will both help get you back on track, so do keep taking them. You may want to increase the dosage of both, especially the fiber supplement. Drinking plenty of strong hot peppermint, chamomile, ginger, fennel, or anise tea will also help relieve the painful spasms and soothe your GI tract. Be extra careful with your diet for the next several days - nothing high fat, no red meat or dairy, no coffee or soda pop. Stick to small, frequent snacks of rice, pasta, oatmeal, rice or oat cereal, potatoes, barley, applesauce, bananas, or other high soluble fiber foods. Do take it easy and rest as much as you need to, and don't feel guilty about it. If you eventually feel that you can try to be gently active this may actually help the pain - sometimes lying down is the worst position for IBS. If you have prescription medications, now is the time to use them. I know you'd prefer natural remedies, and in general they work very well for preventing and relieving attacks. However, if you've suffered severe pain and are still dealing with the aftermath a prescription anti-spasmodic or narcotic painkiller can sometimes have very fast results and let you then continue to stabilize with your usual dietary means.Hope this helps and that you're feeling better soon.Best, Heather


----------

